# Einem Button eine F-Taste zuweisen



## Oli (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Buttons und möchte, dass diese auch ausgelöst werden, wenn eine bestimmte F-Taste gedrückt wird. 
Deshalb meine grundsätzliche Frage: Kann ich einem Button eine Taste zuweisen (setMnemonic() funktionert ja nur mit char - Werten).

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich einen KeyListener implementieren kann und diesem dann ein ActionEvent für die Buttons auslösen lassen kann. Mich würde eben nur interessieren, ob man dem Button auch eine solche Action mitgeben kann.

Grüße Oli


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Sep 2008)

Nimm die neuere Methode

setMnemonic(int mnemonic)

VK_F1 - VK_F12


----------



## Oli (8. Sep 2008)

Ups... übersehen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Oli (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

das war zu schnell geschossen  

Das Problem ist das setMnemonic nur in Verbindung mit der Alt - Taste funktioniert, insofern nutzt mir das nichts. Dann wid wohl nur die Möglichkeit bleiben, das ganze per KeyListener zu bastlen, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Du gehst falsch an die Sache ran. Nicht dem Button wird eine Taste zugewiesen, sondern der Action die ausgeführt werden soll. Der Button bekommt dann die gleiche Action gesetzt wie der KeyStroke.
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/keybinding.html


----------



## Oli (8. Sep 2008)

Ah, jetzt wirds hell. Das ist ja ne coole Sache. Besten Dank auch.

Grüße Oli


----------

